# Latest News 1/19/2017



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FATE UNKNOWN
McCain still undecided on Trump's Tillerson pick*

*Ethics official who criticized Trump to meet with Rep. Chaffetz*
*TODD STARNES: Liberals suffer from Trump Derangement Syndrome*
*Wynn Las Vegas pulls Tom Ford items from shelves over Melania Trump dis*
*Trump to keep daily press briefing in West Wing, following backlash*


*'RESTORE TRANQUILITY'
Lawyer calls for Obama
to pardon Hillary Clinton*
*Obama's decision to free Puerto Rican terrorist group leader sparks outrage*
*ASSANGE BLINKS: Wikileaks founder retreats from extradition pledge*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Obama cracked down on the press over leaks, yet is freeing Chelsea Manning*
*Obama suggests Israel Embassy move may be 'explosive'*



*'SPECIAL REPORT' 
Pence: Chelsea Manning's commutation 'a mistake'*
*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': McCain says we cannot reward Russia's 'misbehavior'*
*VIDEO: Tucker confronts Dem boycotting Trump inauguration*








*VIDEO: Hannity's advice to Obama - Show a little class *









*Latest News*

*Former President Bush moved to intensive care as wife Barbara also hospitalized*
- DOROTHY BUSH KOCH: What my mother Barbara Bush taught me about learning


----------

